# Uneven udder development in pregnant first freshener Nigerian...



## CGHomestead (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi all,
I'm back again with another question. I'm posting it in the waiting room even though it is concerning udder development because we have been waiting on our doe to deliver for what feels like forever. She was bred by our buck on 3 separate occasions (all supervised conjugal visits so we know for CERTAIN the dates they mated), so we have watched 3 possible due dates come and go. She must have settled with the last breeding and we are currently on day 148 of pregnancy if we go by the last date she was bred. She is as big as a BARN!!! Anyways, over the past month I have watched he udder develop and it seems as though one side is growing while the other side either isn't or it is, but at a much slower pace. Is this normal in some first fresheners? Could it even out or will she always be lopsided? She hasn't given birth yet so I haven't had the chance to test the milk for anything like mastitis, which is always my first concern regarding udder issues, but I will as soon as her milk comes in after freshening. Currently, she gets her breakfast and dinner on the milk stand to get her used to the routine, and while I have her up there, I have been going ahead and dipping her teats with a nolvasan solution we use on our big girls, and I have also been lightly rubbing her udder with Dynamint for the past week in hopes of preventing any kind of congestion or other issues. Her udder doesn't feel hot or hard or irregular in any way, other than the fact that one side is smaller than the other. I also have taken her temp a few times over the past couple of weeks and it has been her "version" of normal (103.3-103.7). So I am just asking for input. What do you all think? Also, I will post a picture of Snickerdoodle and you all can place guess on how many you think she will have!!! Thanks in advance and I look forward to your feedback and suggestions and baby goat # guesses!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

I don’t see why a goat can’t be lopsided like a human can. I’m not super knowledgeable about any of this, but if she’s had kids before and gotten mastitis then, her udder could be permanently injured. And holy smokes, that goat is huge! I say three babies! Oh, just kidding, you said she’s a first freshener. Has she ever had a precocious udder? I think they can get mastitis then.


----------



## CGHomestead (Aug 6, 2019)

Chelsey said:


> I don't see why a goat can't be lopsided like a human can. I'm not super knowledgeable about any of this, but if she's had kids before and gotten mastitis then, her udder could be permanently injured. And holy smokes, that goat is huge! I say three babies! Oh, just kidding, you said she's a first freshener. Has she ever had a precocious udder? I think they can get mastitis then.


She is definitely precocious, but just her... not her udder! I am fine if she's just a bit lopsided lol it would match her personality I am just making certain to look out for any trouble that I may be able to head off at the pass.


----------



## CGHomestead (Aug 6, 2019)

Chelsey said:


> I don't see why a goat can't be lopsided like a human can. I'm not super knowledgeable about any of this, but if she's had kids before and gotten mastitis then, her udder could be permanently injured. And holy smokes, that goat is huge! I say three babies! Oh, just kidding, you said she's a first freshener. Has she ever had a precocious udder? I think they can get mastitis then.


Chelsea, you were right! 3 babies - 1 doeling 3.75 lbs, 1 buckling 1.75 lbs, and another doeling 1.5 lbs. Unfortunately the big doeling didn't make it but the other 2 are getting stronger every day.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Chelsey said:


> I don't see why a goat can't be lopsided like a human can. I'm not super knowledgeable about any of this, but if she's had kids before and gotten mastitis then, her udder could be permanently injured. And holy smokes, that goat is huge! I say three babies! Oh, just kidding, you said she's a first freshener. Has she ever had a precocious udder? I think they can get mastitis then.


When it comes to livestock, a lopsided udder is a problem. It is a sign of a problem whether a current problem or permanent damage. You can't show a goat with a lopsided udder. The goat may not be able to feed all her kids with a lopsided udder since the smaller side has less milk. It is hard to sell a goat with a lopsided udder since it is a fault. If the goat is naturally lopsided, you wouldn't want to breed her and pass on that trait. It is always good to get to the bottom of why a goat has a lopsided udder.


----------

